# I think this is a poodle, it is cute



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the way this dog lays to toy down so gently....its looks like a hard rubber toy that could startle a baby. It sure looks like a spoo and it shows how wonderful they are with babies.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...how sweet! What a good soul!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a sweet dog. I bet he will train those babies to play fetch before you know it.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

That reminds me of Sari though she doesn't just drop the toy in your lap. She puts her front paws on my shoulder and put the toy right on top of my head.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find it fascinating that the dog recognises them as humans, and therefore as ball throwers!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*That was too cute!!

p*


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Very cute. That dog looks like a standard poodle to me.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hah! That was adorable. I wonder how long he sat there waiting for the baby to throw the ball!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

That is so cute. Thank you for sharing it with us. Paul


----------

